# Cheesemaking Classes - WA state



## bantams (Sep 7, 2003)

Hello everyone! I'm offering cheesemaking classes out of my home right now - thought this might be a good place to post. 

--

*Cheesemaking: From Cow to Curd*

_Learn the joy of crafting cheese in your own kitchen!_

Culinary Institute of America graduate Kelsey Kozak will guide you through the entire cheesemaking process, beginning in the barn and ending at the table.

Learn how to milk a cow by hand, and make butter, cheddar, mozzarella, 
ricotta, yogurt, and more. Participants will sample the bounty of their day's 
work in addition to enjoying lunch.


Approximately 6 hours; $125

Classes start at 10 AM, and will take 
place on both weekends and weekdays.

Call Kelsey at 206-463-1317 or email at [email protected] for class dates.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey that is really cool. Where abouts in WA state are you?

Do they teach cheesemaking @ CIA? (please forgive my ignorance)


----------



## bantams (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm on Vashon Island, near Seattle. 
No, unfortunately they don't teach the actual cheesemaking process at the CIA, but that might change soon. 
The school is finally getting involved in the local food movement - one of the student staffed restaurants (St. Andrew's) uses almost all local ingredients, and they might bring back the charcuterie class.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for answering my questions. I wish you luck with your classes.


----------



## SallyLopez (Aug 25, 2010)

I hope you will be offering classes again. I'm moving back to the Seattle area next spring, and I just bought a book on cheesemaking yesterday. I'll be just about ready for a class by the time I'm in your neck of the woods.


----------



## bantams (Sep 7, 2003)

Hi Sally,

Yes, I will be offering classes in the spring. Just send me an email ([email protected]) when you're back in Seattle!

Kelsey


----------

